# Lydia's



## Caretaker maine (Sep 10, 2005)

was this newer than the vegy ones


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 11, 2005)

hey caretaker i think they were both about the same time. cause when i dug my two up they were side by side all most . one a vegy an ones a med. thanks bill


----------



## madman (Sep 12, 2005)

hey bill i think your bottles may be older ? caretakers bottle is newer, as well as the one ive posted,  hey caretaker does yours have wt on the base   mike


----------



## madman (Sep 12, 2005)

w above t in a inverted triangle whitall tatum co. nj  1922 1938


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 12, 2005)

hey mike while its true you guys might have newer bottles (not sure thought) i belive that maybe the vegy compound an med. were two diffrent types of compounds. ill see what i can find out though.thanks bill


----------



## Caretaker maine (Sep 13, 2005)

no, where your ht is, I have an 88 and a 9 off to the side


----------



## Stoney (Sep 15, 2005)

Is this an old one???


----------



## madman (Sep 16, 2005)

hey stoney, nice bottle is it machine made? if it is it looks early1900s, nice pic also  mike


----------



## maxmusic (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi folks,

  I am a newbie here, but I thought i'd check in with my own lydia which seems to have a slight green tinge to it and the bottom  just has c 26 on it. The seam dissappears at the base of the neck. I'd post a pic but I don't know how to operate my stuff and it keeps coming up ' FILE TOO LARGE' !!!

 max


----------



## maxmusic (Dec 4, 2005)

ok let's try this again!


----------



## capsoda (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey Max, Welcome. Try 
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Uploading_a_Picture/m_4115/tm.htm


----------



## maxmusic (Dec 5, 2005)

here is the C 26 on the bottom. is this bottle newer or older than yours?


----------



## maxmusic (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Warren,

  I'll try that next time. I adjusted the quality to standard on my camera but the quality is sure sacrificed. How large of a file am I limited to?
 max


----------



## capsoda (Dec 5, 2005)

400 pix wide and 100k tall. the help sectoin on this site realy helped me. My wife dug up several Lydias along with carduii, vinegar, whiskey, petrolium jelly and wine bottles at the site of an early 1900s line house.[house of ill repute].you would be shocked at what some of those concoctions [:'(]were supposed to do man.


----------



## maxmusic (Dec 5, 2005)

LOL Warren,

 I had spent years in the excavation industry in Ct. It was tremendous what i'd dug up and also regrettable what I'd broken with an excavator. Usually if I'd see something in my bucket I'd stop and get out and poke around. some people thought I was crazy, but I thought it was fun. I never knew when I'd find my buried treasure,and retire.... Still looking for it!!!!

 max


----------



## madman (Dec 5, 2005)

hey maxmusic, from the pix your bottle looks to be bim id say 1900 1910 , yes your bottle is older, cant say for sure about dollars bottles, but my post is a machine made bottle the newer bottle is narrower and the 14ozs more broad  nice subject mike


----------



## capsoda (Dec 5, 2005)

I flew over CT in the back seat of an SR 71 Blackbird a few years back while in the AF. Thought I heard some crunching.[8|]


----------



## maxmusic (Dec 5, 2005)

[][] Thanks for the info Mike. I'd hate to get kicked out of here for stomping on a thread!!!!! I guess I barely made it under the wire with this one!!!! I do think I have some older bottles though, but I'll post them on the appropriate thread! My Lydia doesn't have an oz. designation at all  FYI.


 Warren,

 An SR71 ehhh! tooo cooool !!!!! I've fllown in a boeing 707 and such... and even jumped out of a perfectly good airplane once --- the MOST memorable experience of my life!
   That crunching sound you heard was some guy crashing through my excavator window who ejected from an SR71. Anyone you know?
 max


----------



## capsoda (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey Max, I don't think Mike ment you were in the wrong thread, sometimes its hard to tell if bottles of a certain kind were made before or after 1900. Certainly the clear machine made Lydias are post 1900 while the the green or blue bim versions cross over.

 That was an officer that crashed through your window. I was enlisted and along for a joy ride. I did jump out of a few planes but they were no longer perfectly good.[sm=lol.gif]

 Looking foward to seeing more of your bottles.[8|]


----------

